# Got bored today so setup this tank...



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Eco-complete... three pieces of driftwood... plants are taiwan moss, blyxa japonica, ammania, java fern windelov and anubias barteri nana.

Guess the size....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice plant setup rizman


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

im thinking 10g?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

30 gal or smaller


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Im thinking you are both wrong...


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

5g?

i remember you rescaping one of your tanks and the blyxa looked about 5-6" tall compared to your fish so im think between 5-7g


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

snakebite wins... 5g tank... dont need a huge tank to do a lot with it... this tank took literally all of like 30mins to setup from start to finish.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

therizman1 said:


> snakebite wins... 5g tank... dont need a huge tank to do a lot with it... this tank took literally all of like 30mins to setup from start to finish.












i guessed the first time but then i kind of rethought it out....

why dont you start a iwagumi tank with the size


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> snakebite wins... 5g tank... dont need a huge tank to do a lot with it... this tank took literally all of like 30mins to setup from start to finish.












i guessed the first time but then i kind of rethought it out....

why dont you start a iwagumi tank with the size
[/quote]

eh... i really dont want another tank to take care of, i just threw this one together today cause I was bored cause my power was out for a while so just pulled some plants and threw it together quick.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

great job and well done


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I do like the look of it Mike. What is the red plant? I am still new to these things







.


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

Very nice set up, thanks for sharing....I need some creativity.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

Genin said:


> I do like the look of it Mike. What is the red plant? I am still new to these things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ammania gracilis

hopefully im right


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I dig the tank!
Nice aquascape!


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> I dig the tank!
> Nice aquascape!


Thanks Dippy... wait till I redo my 125g this weekend... got a sweet deal on some driftwood and a very good deal on some pagoda stone and have a girl from the LFS I go to helping me out... should look much nicer than it does now... dont want as many plants, and want a lot more organization to it per say and get my piranha blocked from chilling in the corners out of view.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice.
I might be moving soon, so that will give me a good chance to rescape as well. It might be a good while before I get back into the planted realm once I do move though, simply because I really need some new hardscaping, and don't want to pay much for it..
That means many trips to the local rivers and such.. or maybe some donations from plant club members lol
I want to go with way less spiecies of plants, well, exactly what you said.. more simple and more like a little cove
My tank just looks too unnatural at the moment.
I'm just glad Charlie loves to swim up front all the time


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Nice.
> I might be moving soon, so that will give me a good chance to rescape as well. It might be a good while before I get back into the planted realm once I do move though, simply because I really need some new hardscaping, and don't want to pay much for it..
> That means many trips to the local rivers and such.. or maybe some donations from plant club members lol
> I want to go with way less spiecies of plants, well, exactly what you said.. more simple and more like a little cove
> ...


charlie is amazing


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Nice.
> I might be moving soon, so that will give me a good chance to rescape as well. It might be a good while before I get back into the planted realm once I do move though, simply because I really need some new hardscaping, and don't want to pay much for it..
> That means many trips to the local rivers and such.. or maybe some donations from plant club members lol
> I want to go with way less spiecies of plants, well, exactly what you said.. more simple and more like a little cove
> ...


Yea... right now my 125 looks very very unnatural and has probably 10 or 12 species of plants and I am just not at all happy with how it looks or anything about it really... so after this weekend, I am thinking there will be like 6-8 species at a max and a larger open area in the center for my rhom to chill in, and there will be more hardscaping since I just got a killer deal on some driftwood from my LFS and just got a box of really nice rocks for less than $1 a lb. Should be interesting to see how it comes out... I just need to remember to go pick up my Soilmaster soon...


----------

